# Super X3 Opinions.



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Looking at a Super X 3 and was wondering on some of your opinions. This would be 3.5" Black Shadow.

I already shoot a citori 3.5" just looking to change up a bit. Any concerns about reliability or actual experiences out there?

None of the benelli's seem to fit me at all so they are out.

I shoot mainly reloads so I would be interested in how they function with those as well.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Can't reply about re-loads. My 3" X3 works great.I had to shim stock for point of aim, and a complete break down and clean when new. Awesome gun now.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks, that's what I keep hearing, just wanted to make sure. I don't think reloads will make much difference either, just have to watch case condition a little more than with the citori.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

mine doesn't like dirty powder. If I shoot the cheaper 4 pak shells for trap or dove it will start acting up after 75 shots or so. I switched to Estate brand for trap and no problems.


----------

